# الطموح أم القناعة



## fauzi (2 مارس 2011)

*الطموح أم القناعة*

تعاليم الكتاب المقدس تدعو صراحة الى القناعة والاكتفاء ، فالرسول بولس مثلا ً يدوّن اختباره الشخصي قائلا ً " قد تعلمت ان اكون مكتفيا ُ بما انا فيه " ( فيلبي 4 : 11 ) . ثم يوجه الدعوة للآخرين أيضا ً " فإن كان لنا قوت وكسوة فلنكتف بهما " ( 1 تيموثاوس 6 : 8 ) . وهكذا يمكن اقتباس الكثير من اقوال الكتاب المقدس في نفس المعنى . لذلك فالناس ولا سيما الشباب منهم يقعون فريسة للحيرة بين ما يعلمه الكتاب المقدس من جانب وبين تطلعاتهم وطموحهم التي تدفعهم اليها نفوسهم الوثابة من الجانب الآخر ، والسر في حيرة هؤلاء ترجع الى اعتقادهم الخاطئ بأن الطموح والقناعة نقيضان ، ولكن حقيقة الواقع ان الطموح والقناعة فضيلتان لا تناقض بينهما بل يمكن ان يسيرا جنب الى جنب يساند كل منهما الآخر .
القناعة فضيلة نقيضها الطمع والتذمر والطموح  ايضا ً فضيلة نقيضها الكسل والتواكل ، ولكي تحيى حياة القناعة عليك ان تكتشف اسباب التذمر والطمع في حياتك لتطاردها حتى تتخلص منها . إن الطمع اساسا ً هو حالة عدم اكتفاء او عدم امتنان يصاب به الانسان ولا تتوقف على ما يملك ، أقل ام أكثر ، والحكيم يصور هذه الحالة في قوله في سفر الجامعة 1 : 7 ) : " كل الانهار تجري الى البحر ، والبحر ليس بملآن " . 
قد تنشأ حالة التذمر عند البعض بمجرد أن يكتشفوا ان الاخرين يمتلكون شيئا ً لا يملكونه هم وإن كانوا في غير حاجة حقيقية الى هذا الشيء ، ومهما كان سبب الطمع او التذمر فغالبا ً ما يكمن وراءه ضعف الثقة بالله ولذلك كتب بولس الرسول الى ( العبرانيين 13 : 5 ) " كونوا مكتفين بما عندكم لانه قال : لا اهملك ولا اتركك  " . ولكن ما يدهش حقا ً أن نعرف ان تعلّم القناعة يساعد على الطموح ويعين عليه ذلك ان المتذمر معرض لليأس ولا يستطيع ان يتقبل او يتكيف مع ظروف الحياة الصعبة التي قد تصادفه ومن ثم فسرعان ما ينثني عن عزمه لتحقيق  آماله ويتراجع عن السعي نحو تطلعاته . كل من يدعو بأن  المسيحية تدعو الى التواكل وتكبل الطموح والتطلعات وتحذر من روح السعي والكفاح بين الشعوب والافراد فهو أما خادع أو مخدوع .
هل هناك اعمال اكثر طموحا ً من تلك الاعمال التي يقوم بها رجال الايمان " بالايمان قهروا ممالك ....سدوا افواه اسود أطفأوا قوة النار.... هزموا جيوش غرباء " ( عبرانيين 11 : 33 ، 34 ) . ان الايمان يُبدأ فينا روح الطموح لتحقيق اروع الاحلام ويولد فينا العزم لتصبح الرؤى المجيدة حقيقة واقعة . ان الايمان لا يعرف المستحيل ، والمسيحية ايضا ً تحث على المثابرة التي لا تلين قناتها فنقرأ في رسالة الرسول بولس الى اهل غلاطية 6 : 9  " فلا نفشل في عمل الخير لاننا سنحصد في وقته ان كنا لا نكل " . والرسول بولس نفسه كان مستعدا ً للمثابرة حتى الموت " ولكنني لست احتسب لشيء ولا نفسي ثمينة عندي حتى اتمم بفرح سعيي " ( اعمال الرسل 20 : 24 ) .
إن المسيحي الذي آمن بالمسيح تتولد فيه ثقة كبيرة بالنفس تمكنه من القول " استطيع كل شيء في المسيح الذي يقويني " ( فيلبي 4 : 13 ) . انه الطموح في اسمى مراتبه . هيا اذا ً أخي المؤمن وأختي المؤمنة الى آفاق الطموح البعيد في مجالات الخير والعمل المثمر وإذ يتحقق لك بفعل الروح القدس فيك ما تطمح اليه وتؤمن به فلتمجد الله فيما حصلت عليه ووصلت اليه .


----------



## أنجيلا (3 مارس 2011)

القناعة هي ما يبعت الاطمئنان في  الانسان لكن مع ذلك لا بد من الطموح فالانسان بلا طموح كجسم بلا روح
 الطموح هو ما يجعلنا نرتقي للافضل. لذلك لا باس منه  لكن في حدود المعقول


----------



## النهيسى (3 مارس 2011)

جميل جدا ورائع
شكراجدا
الرب يباركك


----------



## fauzi (6 مارس 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> القناعة هي ما يبعت الاطمئنان في  الانسان لكن مع ذلك لا بد من الطموح فالانسان بلا طموح كجسم بلا روح
> الطموح هو ما يجعلنا نرتقي للافضل. لذلك لا باس منه  لكن في حدود المعقول


*شكرا انجيلا
الرب يباركك
*


----------



## fauzi (6 مارس 2011)

النهيسى قال:


> جميل جدا ورائع
> شكراجدا
> الرب يباركك


شكرااا النهيسي
الرب يباركك


----------

